# Ten rules for writing fiction



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2011)

Ten rules for writing fiction

Δεν είναι καινούργιο, έπεσα συμπτωματικά πάνω του. Ίσως ενδιαφέρει.


----------



## pidyo (May 18, 2011)

Οι πιο απολαυστικοί σχετικοί κανόνες που έχω διαβάσει, ανήκουν στον μεγάλο Κερτ Βόνεγκατ: 



> 1. Use the time of a total stranger in such a way that he or she will not feel the time was wasted.
> 2. Give the reader at least one character he or she can root for.
> 3. Εvery character should want something, even if it is only a glass of water.
> 4. Every sentence must do one of two things — reveal character or advance the action.
> ...


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2011)

Εξαιρετικός δεκάλογος, π2! 
Όχι ότι περίμενα κάτι λιγότερο από τον Βόνεγκατ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2011)

daeman said:


> Εξαιρετικός δεκάλογος, π2!
> Όχι ότι περίμενα κάτι λιγότερο από τον Βόνεγκατ.



Οκτάλογος, για την ακρίβεια  , σαν την τριμελή επιτροπή με τα πέντε μέλη του Βαμβακούλα από την ανάποδη, ένα πράμα...


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2011)

Ε, χμμ, ναι, έχω πληθωριστικές τάσεις σήμερα.  
Άλλωστε, και οι δέκα εντολές δεκαπέντε ήταν αρχικά.


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Το τύπωσα ολόκληρο (και τις δύο ιστοσελίδες), για να το διαβάσω με την ησυχία μου.


----------



## Marinos (May 18, 2011)

Ακολουθώντας τον Michael Moorcock έπεσα και πάνω σ' αυτό.


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2011)

Marinos said:


> Ακολουθώντας τον Michael Moorcock έπεσα και πάνω σ' αυτό.


 
Το είχα καταλάβει από νωρίς ότι υπάρχει μια σαδιστική πλευρά στον χαρακτήρα σου. :)


----------



## Marinos (May 18, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι είχα καταλάβει από νωρίς ότι όλοι θέλουμε να γράψουμε μυθιστόρημα κατά βάθος. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2011)

Πρόσεξε τι εύχεσαι! Μπορεί να τα καταφέρεις! :)


----------

